# Can someone ID this Pleco?



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

What kind of Pleco is this?






. I know the picture quality isn't good and he's only about 1 inch


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Better pic


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

still can't see it...if it has small cream colored or white dots it is a bushynose.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok thanks Loha then both that I got are bushy nose. Are they the same as bristle nose plecos or are they different?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Here you go bullseyejoey:

Ancistrus is a genus of freshwater fish in the family Loricariidae of order Siluriformes. Fish of this genus are commonly known as the bushynose or bristlenose plecos.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are at least a dozen or more species of bushynose type plecos....almost 600 known species of loricaridae...
i would believe that the 2 you got are the same species..

vuya.....you need to do a bit of research...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

So eventually when they get older, will they grow the bristles in the nose area?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/index.php this site might help you research your pleco.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind joey that only the males will get bristles of any size...and those will be on the snout and almost up to the eyes....females may get very small bristle ; but only around the front edge of the snout...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok well anyway these were the fish I wanted and didn't realize I got them lil


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

